# One-stop shopping for "hack" files



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've put together a web page with zip files for the screen-saver and font hacks for K2, K2i, and KDX firmware version 2.3.

If you find other files that you think should be included on the page, please reply here with a link to the suggested file.

http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Very cool.  I was just thinking that someone need to do that.  The 2.3 update thread is getting big and confusing.  

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nog. .. . .I might suggest that you add the 'step by step' to that page. . . . .that way folks won't have to come here and say -- o.k. I have them, now what do I do.  But, yeah. . .great idea!  and the .zip format should be easily usable by anyone.  Kudos!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nog. .. . .I might suggest that you add the 'step by step' to that page. . . . .that way folks won't have to come here and say -- o.k. I have them, now what do I do. But, yeah. . .great idea! and the .zip format should be easily usable by anyone. Kudos!


Can you give me a link to what you want to see? I'll either link to it directly from my page and/or add it as download, I guess depending on what it entails.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think these are the threads Ann is meaning:

K2 US Screensaver Hack Instructions as easy as I can get them....

K2 Font Hack Instructions As Easy As I can Get Them.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> I think these are the threads Ann is meaning:
> 
> K2 US Screensaver Hack Instructions as easy as I can get them....
> 
> K2 Font Hack Instructions As Easy As I can Get Them.....


Links added to the page. Thanks.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

You might want to mention (7 or 8 times so it sinks in) that installing any hack will prevent future Amazon Kindle O/S updates from installing.  So it might be a good idea to save the uninstall ###.bin files and the instructions on how to use them.

I created a folder "Kindles Hacks" on my Kindle with the uninstalls for the screensaver and the font hack there and a README.TXT file reminding me how to use them.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am confused.. how am I supposed to remove them.. I have no idea how to do that, and put them back up.. I can't believe amazon makes it that hard


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I am confused.. how am I supposed to remove them.. I have no idea how to do that, and put them back up.. I can't believe amazon makes it that hard


It is not an Amazon file that you have to remove, it is the hack files you have to remove - either the screensaver or the font hack


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to fix your link to the KindleBoards... we don't want to be known as the KindleBoars.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You might want to fix your link to the KindleBoards... we don't want to be known as the KindleBoars.....


Hmm...can you say, "Freudian slip"?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks NogDog.  I used this to get the Helvetica 2 onto my K2.  It's so much better than Droid font for me.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Nogdog I need help here, the files I find on your post seem to be outdated. there are too many files and I have no idea what is current and the posts I was using was one of yours from July


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Nogdog I need help here, the files I find on your post seem to be outdated. there are too many files and I have no idea what is current and the posts I was using was one of yours from July


Patrizia,

On his page, towards the top are the following files:

font_Georgia2_2.3.zip (4986 KB) 
font_Helvetica2_2.3.zip (4564 KB) 
font_droid_2.3.zip (4129 KB) 
font_liberation_2.3.zip (7713 KB) 
font_uninstall_2.3.zip (9 KB) 
kindle_hacks.zip (21419 KB) 
_*screensaverhack-0.1.zip (16 KB) * _  

This is the one you need...

The others that he has linked are just directions HOW to install.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay tried that, now I am getting an error code..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> okay tried that, now I am getting an error code..


Please be sure -- if you have not already done so -- to read through the applicable threads here on the specific installation instructions.

screensaver hack
font hack

Also note that you need to unzip (uncompress) the .zip file you download, then copy the applicable file to your Kindle's topmost directory. Then you can do the _Home -> menu -> settings -> Update your Kindle_ operation.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And also to save the unstall .bin for your model so you dont have to search for it later with another upgrade.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I did this, what I found was tripping me up is I was using the K2i file for the international one NOT the K2.. for some reason this was not in my head to notice the i, once I did that we were golden.. again thanks for all your hard work


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I did this, what I found was tripping me up is I was using the K2i file for the international one NOT the K2.. for some reason this was not in my head to notice the i, once I did that we were golden.. again thanks for all your hard work


Glad you got it working. As a matter of fact, before even reading this I just finished adding a note concerning which files to use for which Kindle version, as I could see that it might not be immediately evident.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Nogdog - you are a gem! (Even though I have a K1, I know this is an awesome resource). Thanks very much.


----------



## amacd (Nov 27, 2008)

I had the Large Font hack on mine before the 2.3 update and now I don't see that among the selections.  Is that one going to be updated?  If not, which in your opinion makes the fonts look as large as possible.  I gained two numbers with that hack and since I read at the #6 font size normally it was a god send.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Update:

I don't know why I didn't think of this in the first place, but I added 3 zip files, each with all the files for one device (K2, K2i, or KDX).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You might want to fix your link to the KindleBoards... we don't want to be known as the KindleBoars.....


Indeed. Too close to KindleBores....

Betsy


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

I haven't seen any post a CMod Narrow font hack yet.  Any chance of this one being posted since that was my font of choice? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> I haven't seen any post a CMod Narrow font hack yet. Any chance of this one being posted since that was my font of choice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If one of the "hackers" updates this font and someone points me to it, I'll include it on my page; but I don't do any of the hacking myself. In this case I'm just a collector, not a maker.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> I haven't seen any post a CMod Narrow font hack yet. Any chance of this one being posted since that was my font of choice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm waiting for this one, too. Can someone help?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"TedSan" has now converted his fonts for 2.3, which are available at https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts. (I'll not be adding these all to my page, as there are so many. Instead I have simply provided a link to his page.)

PS: I just installed the "Fontin2" font from TedSan's page, and I think it's my new favorite.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> PS: I just installed the "Fontin2" font from TedSan's page, and I think it's my new favorite.


Could you show us a screen shot of the Fontin please? I have Georgia 2, but I'd like to see this one too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> Could you show us a screen shot of the Fontin please? I have Georgia 2, but I'd like to see this one too.












Next larger and smaller sizes:


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this. I'm off to get it now, I really like it.
Thanks again for putting all this stuff together.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do like that. . . .I don't think it's available for the DX. 

Oh!  Yes it is!   . . . (He's added a bunch since I last looked.)  The one above is Fontin or Fontin2?

Is there anywhere on any of the sites that have screenshots of the other fonts?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do like that. . . .I don't think it's available for the DX.
> 
> Oh! Yes it is!  . . . (He's added a bunch since I last looked.) The one above is Fontin or Fontin2?
> 
> Is there anywhere on any of the sites that have screenshots of the other fonts?


I used the Fontin*2* font.

Looks like he's still adding fonts as we speak. 

PS: You can view many of them at his original font hack page. (Note: these are the old hacks, do not download them for your 2.3 Kindles!)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have added an installation guide web page to go along with this. (Let me know here if you find any typos or misinformation.)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks *great* NogDog, should prove extremely helpful for many new Kindle "hackers"... =)


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I have added an installation guide web page to go along with this. (Let me know here if you find any typos or misinformation.)


OK, I'm quite interested in installing a font hack. I'm usually pretty good at this stuff...however...

I've followed your instructions to the letter and installed the Georgia font hack for the Kindle DX several times. Each time when I go to the Settings screen and click the Menu button, the Update Your Kindle option is still grayed out. I have a Kindle DX which my wife purchased for me two months ago. My serial number begins with B005, which according to the instructions means it's an Global/International DX serial number. Is there a separate font hack I should be using? I've tried the Kindle DX font hack and the Kindle 2i font hack, to no avail.

Any assistance will be *greatly* appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are *DX international *font hacks on this page:

http://blogkindle.com/unicode-fonts-hack/


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There are *DX international *font hacks on this page:
> http://blogkindle.com/unicode-fonts-hack/


OK, thanks. I've successfully downloaded this font hack, and it worked. It is better than before. I'd be interested if there are any other "flavors" of font hacks for the DXI.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> There are *DX international *font hacks on this page:
> 
> http://blogkindle.com/unicode-fonts-hack/


great that they have the dxi hacks ready to be implemented.


----------



## Jdshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

Wonderful work. I enjoy the screensaver hack a lot. I liked the unicode font hack as well, but I have a question.

Is it possible to install the unicode font hack ONLY FOR THE BROWSER? 

Either way, wonderful work and many thanks.

Jeffrey


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of Jeffrey.


----------

